# What's with the cold????



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

hope my damn sunflowers which have sprouted weeks ago, my beans, roses etc. dont die in the next following days. damn, below 40 temps. glad my tomatos havent come out yet. My gfs lillies might be in trouble.

any body else expecting cold temps? any gardeners in frustration?

i gave away the remaining sunflower seeds from last year. ...oh well.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

I am totally awful at gardening, wish i had a green thumb, and in fact the landscape i have in my front yard was from the people that lived here before me, they were crazy into gardening so im sure the only reason the plants are alive is cuz of them lmao.... but currently they are HUGE and if some of em died i probably wouldn't mind haha.

but i am sorry about your sunflowers and gf's lillies and whatnot! and i am hating the cold weather!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Sorta... Except it's really hot & if we don't water enough the sun will fry our plants.. Almost killed the Willow tree I was trying to grow. But my husband brought it back to life by cutting the top off & putting in a planter.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Oh man this weather makes me mad. Lucky my girls haven't started budding yet or we'd be in trouble with this rain. OMG and the wind is always breaking my stuff :curse: I want to the to just stay out already.


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

kg420 said:


> Oh man this weather makes me mad. Lucky my girls haven't started budding yet or we'd be in trouble with this rain. OMG and the wind is always breaking my stuff :curse: I want to the to just stay out already.


what do you grow? i remember you commenting on some of my photos saying " my favorite flower" but i didnt know if you meant the stargazer lily or the sunflower.


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

Lex's Guardian said:


> Sorta... Except it's really hot & if we don't water enough the sun will fry our plants.. Almost killed the Willow tree I was trying to grow. But my husband brought it back to life by cutting the top off & putting in a planter.


do willows need alot of water?
are you speaking of a weeping willow?


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

NinaThePitbull said:


> what do you grow? i remember you commenting on some of my photos saying " my favorite flower" but i didnt know if you meant the stargazer lily or the sunflower.


Oh those Lilies are my fave I love em. I have two gardens one is vegies like cucumbers and tomatoes and squash and stuff. The other garden is a medical garden


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Well its cold here in crappy Ohio. It's 48 up here but feels like 41. Makes me wanna watch The Dudesons In America again....


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

BittersweetEmbrace said:


> Well its cold here in crappy Ohio. It's 48 up here but feels like 41. Makes me wanna watch The Dudesons In America again....


thats too cold. nothin against you, but Ohio _is_ pretty booty.
finish school already,lol--- 3 more years. New York City, Paris, San Francisco, Venice... they are all waiting for ya!


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

NinaThePitbull said:


> thats too cold. nothin against you, but Ohio _is_ pretty booty.
> finish school already,lol--- 3 more years. New York City, Paris, San Francisco, Venice... they are all waiting for ya!


Ohio is crap lol! When we moved to Arizona last year i missed this crappy place but now i wanna go back! We gone through Kentucky, Tennessee, Georgia, Florida, Arkansas, Oklahoma, Texas, New Mexico, and Arizona in the last 3 years and those states were better then here. Arizona, Texas, and New Mexico were my fave and i'd rather live there then here....just next to stores like Target, Walmart and so on. This state is crap and a Pit Bull hater. Even New York was better, despite the air that smelled like Pizza and cars....

I might go to New York when i finish school lol. Maybe Paris! lol! But its gotta be somewhere that i can bring my dog and ferret


----------



## tt557 (Apr 16, 2010)

It's 45 degrees here in NY - cold & wet. 

As far as planting & flowers - I bought some pansies and stuck them in these huge planters I have. Didnt bother taking them out of those little plastic things they come in. I know I'll kill them sooner or later. But from what I heard pansies are good in cold weather!!

As far as a garden goes....no way. I used to have a cherry tree in my yard along with two chestnut trees. Oh and some crazy grape vines that I'm still hacking away at.
I want nothing edible in my yard! My late father in law was off the boat italian. Everything he grew was edible. The freakin' animals in my yard drove me crazy. Birds everywhere - straight out of Alfred Hitchcock. Omi going nuts for the squirrel that decided to live under my deck. GONE -- ALL GONE.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

BittersweetEmbrace said:


> Ohio is crap lol! When we moved to Arizona last year i missed this crappy place but now i wanna go back! We gone through Kentucky, Tennessee, Georgia, Florida, Arkansas, Oklahoma, Texas, New Mexico, and Arizona in the last 3 years and those states were better then here. Arizona, Texas, and New Mexico were my fave and i'd rather live there then here....just next to stores like Target, Walmart and so on. This state is crap and a Pit Bull hater. Even New York was better, despite the air that smelled like Pizza and cars....
> 
> I might go to New York when i finish school lol. Maybe Paris! lol! But its gotta be somewhere that i can bring my dog and ferret


Dogs and ferrets awesome  Come to CA we love dogs and ferrets here  one of my good friends has two ferrets one the gray color and one is pure white. They are so cute and you can totally teach them how to do tricks  You should post up some pics


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

kg420 said:


> Dogs and ferrets awesome  Come to CA we love dogs and ferrets here  one of my good friends has two ferrets one the gray color and one is pure white. They are so cute and you can totally teach them how to do tricks  You should post up some pics


Haha i'm thinking on it! I haven't gotten a ferret yet but my mom didn't say no when i asked (does happy dance). I've been studying on them since i was 7 but didn't notice i wanted one til i was like 11 lol. Where ever i move when i get outta school i'm going to build my business and make it bigger 

When i do get my ferret i'll put him the stories of Rascal's Crew (name status: pending) lol


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Oh ok I thought you already had one lol. Ferrets are awesome I've been around a ton of them through out my life. There so cute and cuddly


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

kg420 said:


> Oh ok I thought you already had one lol. Ferrets are awesome I've been around a ton of them through out my life. There so cute and cuddly


lol yeah! They're like mini Indiana Jones'


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

NinaThePitbull said:


> do willows need alot of water?
> are you speaking of a weeping willow?


Yes, weeping Willow - they do & we have a canal right behind our house... It just wasn't getting watered properly & we have absolutely no shading behind our house - the yard is a bare blank canvas. But we're bringing it back to life - weeping willows are my fave tree


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

I waited until about the beginning of April on purpose to plant all of our stuff.Last year it bit me in the butt when I planted at the beginning of Spring and had a late frost come through.I had to cover my flowers.
I think since I've planted it's only gotten down into the 40's at night


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

My sunflowers are doing alright. Being that Im not going to be here this summer, i just threw sunflowers, marogiolds, black eyed susans and alyssums everywhere. They should do alright by themselves ( they already are) alot of things reseeeded themselves anyway.
dont need to worry about the sedums. ill have somebody water the climbing rose and lilies from time to time. If they survive this damn cold. but if they do, it onky makes them stronger! its so nice to have you back dixie.


----------

